# Properly Identifying Your Craftsman Machine



## wa5cab

When referring to or identifying a machine sold by Sears that you have a question or comment about, please do not identify the machine only by the Sears Contractor Code, such as 101 or 109, except in the rare case where that is really what you mean.  All that this code means is that the machine was made by Atlas (later Atlas-Clausing, then Clausing-Atlas) or AA and sold by Sears.  Atlas made at least 76 known different lathes that Sears sold, plus mills, shapers, bandsaws, power hacksaws, drill presses, etc.  I'm less certain about AA but it was at least 5.  As this is the Atlas/Craftsman/AA forum, it is to be expected that almost any Sears sold item you have a comment on or question about will have a model number beginning with either 101, 109, or a few others that Atlas or Clausing bought out over the years.  It will speed up getting an answer to a question if you give the full model number in your initial post..


----------

